# 2-26 HI and Cape Point fishing report!



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys, got all of my chores done and around 10 a.m. I decided to hit the beach. (I better get some hours soon, or I'll go broke! haha) I went to Teachs Lair to get bait, as I haven't been there yet. Got some bunker and I still had shrimp from the other day.:fishing:

I arrived on the beach at high tide exactly, and made my way down as close to the inlet as I could without getting washed away. The ocean was laying almost flat, it was unbelievable. Anyway, I saw probably 100 dolphin/porpises running all over jumping around. Looked like they were having a grand old time to me! 

Winds blowing out of the S real easy to start the day, maybe 5-8kts, increasing to 12-15kts in the afternoon. I fished 2 setups, using 3 oz's of weight, with bunker and shrimp. Threw a gold hopkins, and a curly tailed grub a lot also. I tried 2 different spots on the inlet and didn't catch anything, not even any bites. 

I drove up to the point around 1 p.m., and some old timer out there said he hadn't caught anything, and the water temps were 48' when he checked, but Rutgers said the area south of the point was in the high 50's! The ocean was still fairly calm and I setup right on the point, and was putting bait maybe 10 yards to the left of the actual wash. Again, nobody on the beach caught anything, I never even got a bite. I have increased my casting distance a LOT since the last time I was out, I really focused on the techniques I read about here and saw videos on youtube. I was run off by the rain around 3 p.m., so a solid 5 hours today with again, nothing to show.

Anyways, still not catching $*&%. I'm not even disappointed now, it's almost comical. Even the lowly shrimp wasn't getting any bites! I am going to eat the first thing I drag outta that water!


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

Good job Jeep, nothing better than time on the beach. It will all come together in a big way for you soon.

RDT has been reporting a few fish so theres that.

The weatherman is saying I'll have to drive through half a foot of snow to get to work in the am. At least you don't have to deal with that.

Thanks as always for the report.
:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> Hey guys, got all of my chores done and around 10 a.m. I decided to hit the beach. (I better get some hours soon, or I'll go broke! haha) I went to Teachs Lair to get bait, as I haven't been there yet. Got some bunker and I still had shrimp from the other day.:fishing:
> 
> I arrived on the beach at high tide exactly, and made my way down as close to the inlet as I could without getting washed away. The ocean was laying almost flat, it was unbelievable. Anyway, I saw probably 100 dolphin/porpises running all over jumping around. Looked like they were having a grand old time to me!
> 
> ...


 Long as you clean him quick,that doggie will taste good fried...


----------



## drgrim775 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeppers, luv dem doggies! Hang in there Mike.....better feeshin is around the corner!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*dogfish*

there was a thread on here about cleaning sharks .... I'll to see if I can find it .... bet fishinmama could .......


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*ok*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30261&highlight=cleaning+sharks


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike, like Eversodull said its nothing like time on the beach.. We are coming down this weekend to try our luck at some pups.. Hope to see ya...PEEWEE..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm enjoying these reports Mike, keep'em up. It's always good to have first hand intel, especially this time of year. Thanks!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*We'll all know*

when he gets into them ... the reports will stop ... J/K ....


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Jeep - 

Thanks for your diligent reports. Remember: its FEBRUARY, usually the absolute slowest month in a particularly slow winter. So bear with it, before you know it you will be slaying the blues and drum.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

hang in there MIke - all good things come to he who waits --- 
as others have said Feb is slow -- just stick it out
any reports, catchin or not, are good, you ARE THERE, we ARE NOT!
that little slice of heaven, HI, is your home you lucky SOB - you are living in paradise - catchin is a bonus!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Think of a skunk day like I do ......

Fishing is all about odds. Some days they are in your favor and some days they aren't. However, the more days you have where you catch nothing, the more likely your next trip will be loaded with bites. It all evens out in my opinion. Think of it as putting in your time now so when the fish do come - you will see plenty of action.

Keep up the reports!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

You might also want to consider haeding a little farther south one day if you've got some extra time. Things usually start to warm up a little sooner at the next inlet


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thats called paying your dues. Youll getem soon.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Mike
I'm down near Charleston, SC and surf fishing is unbelieveably slow here too. A few doggies and rays being caught but not much else.
Hang in there..... spring is coming


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Spring is coming soon and it's gonna be good. Thanks for the report. :fishing:


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement everyone! I will let everyone know when I do catch my first fish down here haha, believe me! I was out riding on the beach today; didn't see a soul fishing, it was cold and windy too. I keep looking for "outsucks" but everything is just too dang frothy for me to make sense of it. I can read rivers, lakes, ponds, sounds, etc... But I am going to need someone to physically show me a suckout lol. I have an idea of what they look like, but I'm just not sure.

PS Why do 99% of the surf fisherman I see cast out their baits and then sit in their trucks to wait for a bite? They aren't old folks either, I'm talking fellas in their 20's, 30's and 40's sitting inside the truck!!! What is this about?! I don't care how windy it is, you should be sitting your butt outside! Am I wrong here?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

first hand experience is better than anything for reading the water but there's a good thread here that might give you an idea -- ck the link therein
www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47017


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> thanks for the encouragement everyone! I will let everyone know when I do catch my first fish down here haha, believe me! I was out riding on the beach today; didn't see a soul fishing, it was cold and windy too. I keep looking for "outsucks" but everything is just too dang frothy for me to make sense of it. I can read rivers, lakes, ponds, sounds, etc... But I am going to need someone to physically show me a suckout lol. I have an idea of what they look like, but I'm just not sure.
> 
> PS Why do 99% of the surf fisherman I see cast out their baits and then sit in their trucks to wait for a bite? They aren't old folks either, I'm talking fellas in their 20's, 30's and 40's sitting inside the truck!!! What is this about?! I don't care how windy it is, you should be sitting your butt outside! Am I wrong here?


 If Tater and I run into ya this weekend,be glad ta showya... Don't rag on me,but sometimes I've been known to "truckfish" especially when the bite is slow...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> If Tater and I run into ya this weekend,be glad ta showya... Don't rag on me,but sometimes I've been known to "truckfish" especially when the bite is slow...


heckkkkkkk yeahhhhh......truck fishing 

cold/windy rain..pop em in the front rack and crack the window to hear the clicker...dont get no better then that     



Jesse


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay! I hope I can make it out, when the fishing weather is good, people like to go horseback riding, so I'll probably be busy. Oh DD, who is Tater? And do you drink beer? Haha, I hope to see you out there!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> Okay! I hope I can make it out, when the fishing weather is good, people like to go horseback riding, so I'll probably be busy. Oh DD, who is Tater? And do you drink beer? Haha, I hope to see you out there!


 Tater's my son.. I don't drink beer,just take a snort outta the bottle after I get done feeshin...


----------



## Tmg (Mar 17, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> If Tater and I run into ya this weekend,be glad ta showya... Don't rag on me,but sometimes I've been known to "truckfish" especially when the bite is slow...


Hey Kenny, Truckfish'n is all good and I'll bet between the 2 of us, Jeep Mike could get a complete, enlightened education on that subject. What'a ya think .


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*mike*

look for where you can see the foam is going out ..... sometimes a little finger of the beach will be sticking out a little farther than the rest ... maybe if you get a chance Hook up with DD ... he'll teach you the ropes ...


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

you guys are incredible. When I'm not fishing, I'm fishing the internet, or looking for a job. And I have seen website after website, but here at pierandsurf, there is everything I could ever want. The forum is super easy to use, but the members all have real character, but mostly they have knowledge. You guys aren't glory hounds always trying to answer the ? yourself, more importantly you always point in the right direction, just trying to get the ? answered RE: the stripers online surf reading page. So pat yourself on the back and know that this is the best forum out there. Thanks.
O ya, the crabs are biting at Oak island, and I'll let you know whwen the fish are. 
tunadog


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

JeepMike said:


> I am going to eat the first thing I drag outta that water!


Sure hope it isn't a Man-o-War! Good luck to you and don't worry about catching fish where you are, it just isn't the right time....you'll be in them soon enough.


----------

